# no brine shrimpin hare...



## EHUDI7 (Sep 7, 2003)

What can i feed them?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Krill, or mysis shrimp. You can get mysis shrimp at a chinese food store alot cheaper.
Unless you have p's that are too small for that even(Like hatchlings) Then you can go into the saltwater section, And get zooplankton. That stuff is really small.


----------

